# Wholesale Sports closing



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Well, after a short time, it looks like Wholesale Sports (used to be Sportsmans Warehouse) is closing its Fargo doors for good. From what I understand, they want to completely empty the store in the next two months.
I've been there a couple times since they announced it last week, but the highest they're at for a discount is 30 percent off. So far, they have yet to discount firearms or ammunition, either (although a salesman said they would be in the future). I'm going to hold out on any purchases until the discounts get a bit better. If they REALLY want to liquidate, they should be upping the incentive for buyers as the clock ticks down.


----------



## mmhoium (Jun 16, 2009)

They will be missed, that's for sure. While the store wasn't the greatest, its always nice to have options. According to one of the guys I know that works there, firearms will be the last thing to be discounted - and even then, expect 5-10% reduction at most. Should be decent deals on other gear though. From what I heard, their doors don't close until around September, so they still have plenty of time. Now how long will it be before Gander follows suit...


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing. GM is a friggin' ghost town most days of the week (plus, their customer service is severely lacking). With Scheel's big tourist trap right in between Wholesale and GM, they just suck in all the business. 
The only way Scheels would have any competition is if Cabela's or Bass Pro Shop somehow moved into Moorhead. But that'll never happen...


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm going to miss Wholesale Sports.. they were right up there with Gander Mtn on the camping gear. Gonna have to go check out the sales too. Could use tent #6 and some more MRE's I guess. Maybe camp stove #4 would be in order while I'm at it.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

The people who own this store own others, so they dont need to completely sell everything, they also can ship it to another store, or so I have heard. RIght now the discounts they have arn't any better than ones you can find online.


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

I work there currently, We are not shipping ANY THING out. Good sales are coming up. PLEASE do NOT PM me when percentages are going down, there enough dumbasses that ask me on a daily basis.


----------



## pre-war (Mar 24, 2010)

Hmmmm, calling customers dumbasses.......wonder why they are closing?


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

pre-war said:


> Hmmmm, calling customers dumbasses.......wonder why they are closing?


No doubt, way to represent!

After shopping there, however, I would have to say the dumbasses are on the other side.


----------



## gonehunting (May 14, 2005)

Currently their decoys are 20% off. I called there this am and asked them they could work a better deal if a person buys a volume sale and they said no. They said they are now owned by the "liquidators" and they call the shots. An above poster was correct, online deals are just as good, plus no tax most of the time. I think the 20% is coming off the MSRP. I also inquired about ice fishing equipment and that stuff is not any lower than their end of the year clearance 4 months ago.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Kind of what I figured. I heard the same thing from a person working there about how they're "not going to ship everything" so it "all has to go." Then why are the discounts so minuscule? I mean, if Wholesale actually wants to move some merchandise in short order, they'd give us some incentive to buy (the 30 percent off clothing is pretty sweet, though. I picked up Natural Gear fleece hoody the other day for a pretty good price).

And the first day the news came out they were closing, I went in to scope things out. There were no signs up at the time, but the guy behind the gun counter said to keep my eyes out, because there'd be some sweet deals on guns in the next few days. Now you go in there, and there's a big sign that says "DISCOUNTS DO NOT APPLY TO FIREARMS OR AMMUNITION." So what's the story?! I'm in the market for a new Benelli, but there's no incentive for me to buy it there. In fact, if they don't discount them, I WON'T buy them there, because they're closing and I'll have nobody to go to if warranty issues come up. I'll just go to Scheels or Garbage Mountain instead.

I'm hoping it's just a timing thing, and they're thinking they can move some stuff now at a bit higher price before ramping up the discounts closer to their final day. Oh well, my pocket book probably will be happier if they keep everything the way it is :wink:


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

There are 2 firearms that I have been considering purchasing, but like you said, if there isnt a discount or incentive ill be buying them from the outdoorsman since they will still be in business next month. Wholesale sports has all their guns behind the counter, and not once have I gone in there and the person behind the counter wasnt in a conversation with someone else, gernally personal in nature, so I can't even see what they have in stock. Scheels gets to me too, as I have to stand there for 40 minutes before I can flag someone down to help me, but when you walk into the outdoors man generally right away there is someone who says hi and asks if there is anything they can help me with, so they generally get my busness assuming what I want is in stock.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I agree with SPG above.

I go to the Outdoorsman when ever possible. Local, informative and knowledgeable. If they don't know the answer, they say so. Very willing to take the time and explain details versus reading the box to me while trying to answer a question. Scheels has good folks and they know stuff sometimes too...and I like what Steve stands for and his viewpoints and his full page newspaper prints for Easter. BUT, if you can 'donate' enough money to have several 'public' and 'private' buildings bare your name...then maybe you are making a little too much off of your customers...just saying.

Off my soap box now.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I hadn't even considered the Outdoorsman. You guys make some pretty valid points. I may have to swing by there. They did hook me up with a bow string for my Oneida when nobody else could, so that counts for something.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

MSG Rude said:


> BUT, if you can 'donate' enough money to have several 'public' and 'private' buildings bare your name...then maybe you are making a little too much off of your customers...just saying.
> 
> Off my soap box now.


I think market forces will determine if he is making too much money off his customers.

I remember when I would go to Scheels in South Fargo when it was sports and a hardware store. Apparently through some hard work they have built Scheels into a large operation. More power to someone who had the skills to make a fortune....isn't that what America is all about?!?!

I suppose they should tax him more...make him pay his "fair share" so they can give it to someone who is too lazy to get a job and sits on their *** all day.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

drjongy said:


> I remember when I would go to Scheels in South Fargo when it was sports and a hardware store. Apparently through some hard work they have built Scheels into a large operation. More power to someone who had the skills to make a fortune....isn't that what America is all about?!?!
> 
> I suppose they should tax him more...make him pay his "fair share" so they can give it to someone who is too lazy to get a job and sits on their a$$ all day.


Your right, that is America. Starting out small and making it into an 'empire' and living the American dream.

Your second point, however; is your own input and point of view, not mine as I couldn't agree with you less on that one.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

The Outdoorsman is the ONLY place in Fargo I will spend my money on any thing firearm related.

Good call with the "dumbasses"! As bad as most of the employees were, it is shocking to hear one call the customers dumbasses!

The guys I talked to that worked behind the gun counter didn't know what made a Springfield M1A a "standard" or a National Match. Not too impressive for working in the firearm dept!


----------



## ezzie77 (Mar 30, 2010)

The outdoorsman is a quality store... Great help and great gunsmith right there...


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Stopped by wholesale yesterday, I've been eyeing a RCBS chargemaster for a while, unfortunatly they had it on the shelf for $380, the going price from Midway or Scheels is $330, I asked if they would price match, but they said they no longer would do that, so the 20% discount on reloading gear only ended up being about 7% off, but it was still cheaper than I could get it elsewhere.


----------



## DJ Niner (Jul 22, 2011)

Guns and ammo are now 5% off, as of yesterday. Still doesn't cover sales tax, so not that big of a deal at this point.

I found some good deals on AR detachable magazines in the last week or so, and I stocked-up. The mags in question are now sold out, so in some cases, waiting too long can be counterproductive. I also picked up a gun case and range bag at very reasonable prices, so there are some pretty good deals, but you have to look for them.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Any other discounts go down?


----------



## DJ Niner (Jul 22, 2011)

Yes, some gun parts and accessories are up to 30% off, camping accessories are 20%-off now, and I think the poster by the door indicated discounts are in the 20%-40% range (although I didn't remember seeing any 40%-off items; probably the slowest-moving stuff).

Should probably say I'm not affiliated with the store in any way, just a semi-regular customer.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Just found out something funny tonight.
So, they have big, blaring signs stating all firearms and ammunition is 5 percent off. Well, it's a start, but I'm hoping that drops.
Anyway, I asked the guy behind the counter if the 5 percent could be used on top of a case discount. His reply was no. So I said, well then I'd rather just take the 10 percent case discount, and he said they NO LONGER are doing case discounts.

Soooo...they went from having reasonably priced ammo to some of the more expensive in the area, simply because their new discount saves LESS money than the old discount...

I got a good chuckle out of that...


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I had a simular experiance, I went to check out the RCBS charge masters, they had theirs listed for 380, everywhere else like scheels they are 330, but there is a 20% discount. I asked if they would price match, they said they no longer can do price matches. so the 20% discount was more like a 7% discount. I got one anyway because 303 is still cheaper than anywhere else, they only had 2 in stock, and there is a 50$ rebate on $300 of RCBS gear.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I got a good deal on a set danners. $119. It was about $10 cheaper than what I could find anywhere. I'm not holding my breath on the discounts, their prices are higher than anywhere else in town, so they will have to discount pretty heavily to convince me to buy something (besides the boots)


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

When I said Dumbasses I was meaning the stupid people that come to work and ask the dumbest F#$king questions. These people are not customers, there people trying to get a deal and there from out of town. Our local customers are friends and good people, sorry to call you guys dumbasses.


----------



## whitetailhunter2770 (Feb 20, 2007)

Last I checked people from out of town are still customers.

Nice try though. :eyeroll:


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

Whatever everyone. Everyone has there own opinion. Laters


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

Heres what happened to me at wholesale sports today. I went in this afternoon and bought a legend series st croix fishing rod along with a reel and some line. I went home installed the reel to the rod spooled the real with my line and tied on a swivel and hooked a rapala on the rod. went to hook the rap to the bottom eyelit with minimal tension and a medium drag and the damn tip of the rod snapped. I had been out of the store for an hour. I live 2 blocks from the place. I immediatly brought the rod and reel back and showed them what happened. This rod was 230 bucks with 20% discount. The kids at the counter told me they couldn't take a return on the rod without the fishing sales managers approval and asked me to come back in an hour. I left the rod and reel there and said id be back after I ran a few errands. I come back about an hour later and the girl at the counter told me the fishing salesmanager would not take a return since the rod left the store....(for a freaken hour). I told the girl I wanted to talk to him so she pages the dude. He walkes up to me and a confrontational tone and says can I help you sir. Of course I was ****** and said you have got to be kidding that you wont take a 230 rod back that broke when I put line on it. He informed me that I needed to send the damn thing back to the manufacturer and they would give me a new rod. Then he goes behind the counter where the customer service is and hands me the procedures to get the rod either repaired or replaced. I asked him who pays for the shipping and the smartass says YOU DO. The paper work says there is a 60 dollar charge to do this. I told the guy that was the last purchase Id be making in that store and his responce was who cares we are leaving town anyway. He was following me out the door telling me how it is as I was walking out. If my kids werent there it would have gotten ugly...I'll be damned. I wrote customer service for wholesale sports and told them what happened this evening no responce thus far. I am gonna call st croix tomorrow as well...moral of the story do not buy from these clowns they are a bunch of temp employees who could care less. I should have called the cops because wholesale sports stole 180 bucks from me today.


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

I am open to suggestions from any of you legal minded folkes on how to deal with this situation. I really cant just let it go.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

"Everyone has there own opinion."

True, but only the real dumba$$es don't know THEIR a$$ from a hole in the ground over THERE. :eyeroll:

I love it when people talk smack, but are to stupid to do it correctly! :lol:


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Your probbaly screwed, there are all kinds of all sales final signs up around the store.


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

specialpatrolgroup said:


> Your probbaly screwed, there are all kinds of all sales final signs up around the store.


Yea maybe I am. Like I said these guys are hot garbage do not let them do to you what they did to me. Maybe I will take em to small claims court just because I have the time and would love to prove a point.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

specialpatrolgroup said:


> Your probbaly screwed, there are all kinds of all sales final signs up around the store.


I was thinking the same thing. There might be some legal loophole that you could use to your advantage, but I'll be darned if I know what it is. With all the signs hanging up, I'd think it's sort of a "buyer beware" situation. You better be darn sure you're going to want to keep what you purchase, because there's no way you'll be able to return it.

Have the discounts gone up at all? I've got my eye on a dog collar but it's been stuck at 20 percent for quite a while...


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

Just got off the phone with St Croix. Its gonna cost me 10 bucks to ship the rod to them to get it repaired and they said they would waive the return shipping. Takes a little bit of the sting out of it but please beware wholesale sports does NOT stand behind anything they sell you at this point. You will be completely on your own.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Sounds like Wholesale doesnt run the show in that store any more, they handed it off to a liquidation company who set the prices and policies.


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

specialpatrolgroup said:


> Sounds like Wholesale doesnt run the show in that store any more, they handed it off to a liquidation company who set the prices and policies.


Makes sense to me. I never once had a problem with them before this. I guess what really torked me off was the arragance of the sales manager. I've never seen the dude before in there so he may be an out of town liquidator. His attitude of screw you I got mine just doesnt cut it with me. I will stop my rant now. Hopefully people will read this and think twice about doing business with who ever is running the show over there.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

It was a lot better store back when it was Sportsmans Warehouse.


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

Just got a call from wholesale sports corporate customer service and they are sending me a new replacement rod. I have signed and ratified a peace accord with them. We are currently in a cease fire which I intend to honor. Tension remains high but hostilies have stopped. In all seriousness I am glad this oversight was taken care of and they made it right.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

barebackjack said:


> It was a lot better store back when it was Sportsmans Warehouse.


The only question now is: what next? Can't imagine another outdoors retailer will move in there after two failed attempts...


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

I'm happy you got your rod replaced, which is the right outcome, but honestly I don't know what you were mad about in the first place. There are signs all over the place stating that all sales are final, if they are in the process of liquidating all their inventory, the last thing they want to be doing is messing around with returns.

You did the right thing to call corporate, they have the ability to make a call on a situation like yours, while the store did not......you have to remember it was totally out of the hands of the employees in the store. They don't make the rules during a liquidation process.....

People just have to take things for what they are at Wholesale right now....the part I find hilarious is that I don't know if I ever saw 20 cars in the parking lot there until they announced they were going out of business, and now the lot is 2/3 full no matter when you go....lol.

Anyway, like I said, at least you got your rod replaced.


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

As I stated above what torked me off was the arrogance and demeaner of the sales guy. Does a sign on the wall give them a license to sell defective stuff and treat a paying customer like crap. All I did was put line on a 230 dollar rod. For the record the guy who called me was in total agreeance with me. Maybe you understand now Floyd. Hope something like that never happens to you. Peace.


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

LOL.....actually I've pretty much understood since I started reading your rant....you have a great day.


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

You to big Dawg. Gonna go sing kumbia in the corner...I'll be sure to post again the next time I have a percieved notion that I am getting the shaft from someone.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Duckslayer100 said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > It was a lot better store back when it was Sportsmans Warehouse.
> ...


Pretty tough to compete with Scheels here, as much as I dislike that place.

Its a good thing Gander is a chain, no way that store could stay open in this town without other locations carrying it. Theres another parking lot that is always empty.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Bareback, I know what you are saying, but how is it possible? The Warehouse had Scheels beat every time I compared prices. Are people really that stupid that they would pay more just because it is Scheels?Or are they just too lazy to check prices? Gander, now there is a place that should close! Horrible prices, no customer service, morons working there, I just don't get it!

Floyd......you must work at Gander! :eyeroll:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Savage260 said:


> Bareback, I know what you are saying, but how is it possible? The Warehouse had Scheels beat every time I compared prices. Are people really that stupid that they would pay more just because it is Scheels?Or are they just too lazy to check prices? Gander, now there is a place that should close! Horrible prices, no customer service, morons working there, I just don't get it!
> 
> Floyd......you must work at Gander! :eyeroll:


Scheels has the added advantage of doing all sports, not just hunting/fishing/camping. Just look at the revenue they generate on a daily basis from sports apparel, anything with vikings, twins, bison, sioux on it, lotsa dough there.

I hear ya. Sportsmans Warehouse had very competitive prices and were often a few bucks cheaper, plus a military discount (every time I asked about a military discount at scheels I got "we're working on it", well, theyve been "working on it" for over a decade!). Prices after it turned to Wholesale Sports werent that great, competitive at best.

Gander is, well, gander. I really only go in there to waste time. Although, the last two new rifles ive bought, have both been there. Every once in a while you find a deal there.


----------



## mmhoium (Jun 16, 2009)

Duckslayer100 said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > It was a lot better store back when it was Sportsmans Warehouse.
> ...


I think any potential retailers will definitely look at what happened with Sportsmans/Wholesale, but there is still a lot of room for another retailer. I'd REALLY like to see a firearm retailer with an attached range (be it indoor, outdoor, or both). Additional pros would be: being local, having sales staff that are helpful (which is non-existant in fargo on side of select employees at the Outdoorsman), a large selection of reloading equipment (not just RCBS, Hornady, and Lee), and equipment to cater to target/competition shooters besides hunters. The hard part is the amount of money that it takes to establish and maintain this type of business because of the amount of inventory needed to appear legitimate. I really do think that the key would be a retailer with an in-house range. That's what I'd do if I had the money for it...

-M


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

They closed because they where not making enough money to keep the doors open. Now that can be from overhead or lack of sales or a combination of both. I was a big supporter of the store prior to the change to Wholesale Sports. However they became a non starter after. I bought items there but find someone that could help you was another story. You best know what was what when you went in or otherwise you where SOL!

So why do people buy at Scheels and pay more some ask? Service at least in Fargo and GF. Daughter bought a pair of roller blades and somehow the wrong size got put in the box. I asked her a later about the blades and how she liked them. Well I found out then that they where wrong, but she failed to let me know. Typical kid tossed the box and receipt along with it the same day. I had bought reel that same day on my CC, paid cash for blades as it was birthday money. With this info they found the sale and exchanged the blades months later NO ISSUES and with a smile!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

In my experiences, Scheels beat Wholesale Sports prices more often than not. Now, I don't compare every $2 reloading part or $6 this or $5 that, I don't really care about $1 here and there, but the stuff I'm talking about are bigger items. I remember shopping around for an RCBS Chargemaster, could not beleive the difference between Scheels and Wholesale. If I remember, it was $50. I've noticed variances like that in a lot of things, where Wholesale is more expensive.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

I've seen similar price variances between GM, Scheels and the Outdoorsman. For some reason, the latter has one of the cheapest Benelli M2s I've seen around. Their 26-inch 12 gauge American is only $950. That's about $100 cheaper than anywhere else I've seen it (even online). Granted that they are a small store with not a ton of inventory, but it pays to shop around if it's going to save you that kind of dough.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Your words not mine Floyd, I just call em like I see em.

What about guys like you that complain when another person is upset about poor service? Sorry, some of us don't just take getting walked on.


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

lol


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

The nice thing about SW was that it carried a full line of bullets from Speer, Nosler, Barnes, Hornady, Seirra, plus others like LaserCast. They also carried gear from RCBS\Hornady\Lyman\Lee\Redding, when they are gone, our local choices will be limited.


----------



## DJ Niner (Jul 22, 2011)

Guns and ammo are now 10% off. Parts and accessories are getting thin. I picked up a flashlight (25% off) and some small camping accessories, but several of the items on my buy-it-when-I-get-a-few-extra-bucks list had been sold out.


----------



## Seven1 (Mar 30, 2010)

Today I picked up a Zeiss Rapid Z 800 4.5-14 44 for $755 out the door, that's better than any net price, last one though  Some of their optics are a really good deal. I'm going to go back later this week and see what other good deals I find.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Sounds like the pickins are gettin thin. Might have to buckle down and make some purchases. There's a beeper collar calling my name, and I still want to get a tow strap. Wish the spinners would have lasted a bit longer, but I guess waterfowlin' is right around the corner and people are gettin' antsy...


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

anybody know whats left for Drake clothing?


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Didn't make it through the clothing section last night, but based on the rest of the store, pickings are definitely getting slim. I grabbed the last TriTronics beeper collar. Last I checked there was two left, so when I saw just one I kind of jumped to get it even though it was still just 20 percent off. Still, at $96 it was cheaper than I could get it anywhere else.

As mentioned in another post, guns and ammo are now 10 percent off, but even with the discount the gun I want is cheaper at the Outdoorsman.


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

that is a bummer. I bought a 7ft9in Legend Tournament they had there 2 weeks back and the thing is working like a dream. I looked her over well before I dropped the cash though.


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

I got my replacement rod yestersay. They did me right and croix has the best warrenty in the business if something does go wrong.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Reloading is now 25% off. Powder and bullets are getting pretty picked through, saw a guy buy about 20 cans of blue dot.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

ALL game calls are 40 percent off! Not a ton to chose from, but there's some nice ones behind the case still (few GKs, Saunders, Zinks, and at least one RNT MVP, plus Primos, Gardner, etc.). I was mighty tempted...but I just don't need any more calls (at least that's what I tell myself :wink: )


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

anybody know what percentages that are discounting items now????


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

coyote sniper said:


> anybody know what percentages that are discounting items now????


25-40 percent. Specifics off the top of my head: Guns & ammo 10%; clothing 40%; game calls & accessories 40%; decoys/accessories 25%. At least that's what I saw over lunch.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

guessing they are REALLY picked over by now???


----------



## DJ Niner (Jul 22, 2011)

coyote sniper said:


> guessing they are REALLY picked over by now???


Yup.

For anyone who can still find something useful: 25%-50% off all categories but Guns and Ammunition. As of Thursday, Guns were still 10% off, but Ammo is now up to 15% off. A few things I remembered:

Lancer AR-15-style 30-shot magazines (transparent plastic so you can see/count your ammo, but metal feed lips) -- 40% off $19.99 = $12. Still had 20+ of these.

Much of the rimfire ammo is now very reasonable compared to other stores; a good time to stock-up, if they have your brand/type.

Lots of gun lube and cleaning solvents; I bought some small bottles of CLP for my range bags.

Remember -- No Returns (it's printed on every receipt). Be careful of electronics and open-box merchandise; I bought a small flashlight, and it did not function right out of the blister pack. Manufacturer is going to replace it for free, but without that offer, I'd have been SOL. Saw a lantern with cracked glass globe, still for sale. Check stuff as carefully as possible -- Buyer Beware!


----------



## DJ Niner (Jul 22, 2011)

Guns are now 20% off.

50% of the store is empty.

$35 will get you a nice dark-forest-green shopping cart.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Well when they closed the sportsman warehouse here a few years ago they claimed big discounts and so on, they will drag it out for a few months and lower the discounts a bit at a time until it is all gone. That being said they also turned around and marked up everything and I mean everything to max of MSRP. So you truely do not really get any kind of a savings you would be better off shopping at another sporting goods retailer for what you need so that if you do have a problem you can get a fix for it. Believe me you wont really miss them in a few months and really ALL SCHEELS stores do price matching as long as you have it in writing. They have not left nor will they and they have been around a very long time plus they employee your citizens of ND so support them and they will stay. Just saying we have been through it and it really was more of a let down sale then anything!! Oh that was here in ST.Cloud, MN.


----------



## DJ Niner (Jul 22, 2011)

Well, I was in there on Thursday, and the discounts looked pretty good to me. Rifle/rimfire ammo is now 30% off, I think handgun ammo was 20% off. I bought some .22 ammo, but there's not much left. Bulk packs of CCI Blazer round nose lead .22 ammo (525 rounds) were less than $16 after the discount. Only place I've seen that's close to that price is Fleet Farm, and they get $17.50 for a 500 round brick (10, 50-round boxes) of the same brand/type.

I overheard one of the clerks say they're locking the doors in the first week of October, but I don't see them lasting THAT long; they're fairly bare right now.

The guy in front of me had 5 big long Remington boxes in his cart. I was thinking "Must be nice to have that kind of cash".

When he got to the front of the line, they rolled out his other cart that had been waiting behind the customer service desk.
4 more Remington boxes.  And a bag of little stuff, too.
It rang up a little over $4,100. Tossed the clerk a plastic card, signed on the line, and off he went.

Hope I'm on his Christmas list...


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

That guy with all the guns probably is posting them up on gunbroker as we speak. Even if he only makes $100 a gun, that's still nearly a grand in his pocket.... Nice to have that capital to make business decisions like that :wink:


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Sign up today, 12 days until they shut the doors, man are they picked over, a few handguns, maybe 5 or 6 rifles, and some ammo. I was hoping to find some primers but they were sold out of the ones I require.


----------

